# Please advice me on keeping new tenants.



## Ronald (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi everybody, I have had some issues with my current tenant as they had some criminal activity and got rid of them as they had their own problems with the place and it was by sheer luck that they themselves decided to get moving. I need to keep the property occupied as I am on pension and the rent was my supportive income to manage expenses. But, neither do I want to bump into any other annoying people as my tenants. Please do advice me on how to deal with this situation.


----------



## ThaanPeeg (Oct 25, 2008)

*Contract*

Just add a few lines to a standard rental contract saying their deposit goes walkabout for XYZ reasons....

many thais do this .. in thai to expats....


----------



## Fiscalo (Aug 15, 2008)

If you are not sure ask for references. 
During the years I live here I met more criminal landlords than tenants


----------

